# Healthy Hartman Puppies



## Jenn (Mar 3, 2012)

I am a Breeder ~ 


I spend a lifetime learning pedigrees, going over dogs, talking and learning from those in my breed and those outside it. I feed all my dogs 100% raw organic diet. I raise each litter as if I gave birth to them and spend an equal amount of time finding them loving forever homes. I only put puppies on this planet that I think will be the healthiest (mentally and physically) and nicest examples of their breed. I support each.................. family who chose one of my puppies and let them know they are now a part of our extended family. I am there if one needs to come back and will aggressively pursue the return of one of my dogs if its in the wrong place. I support my breed in rescue and education. I hold them when they arrive and leave this world, not only my own, but my brethren in the fancy. I share my knowledge and socialize my dogs so that they will be the advertisement for my dedication. I don't keep track of the money and time I put in to my love of dogs, it would not be true measure of how I feel. The price I charge for my puppies is never profit, but investment in the next generation. I am not be ashamed of who I am, I work hard at being a good dog person and encouraging others to be the same. I am a breeder and I am proud of it. If we don't support each other - we are doomed as a fancy.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I found you! :biggrin1:
Welcome to DFC! Love your pictures of your pups...as usual! 
Glad to see you here!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It's great to hear from wonderful breeders like yourself. 

The breeder of my future puppy (August!!) sounds like you - raw feeding, belongs to the Natural Rearing Breeders Association, and all profits from the sale of puppies are actually donated to a non-profit organization that works with young men and women who are on drugs and alcohol. 

The term 'breeder' has gotten corrupted into a derogatory word of late and it's nice to see so many working to change that.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I commend responsible breeders! Thank you. 

Have you started using the early neurogicla stimulation? It was brought to my attention last year. Now researching the English Mastiff breeders I am finding several breeders who are implenting it into their breeding programs. I also know a rescue person who uses it. (gets a llot of puppy mill rescue who are pregnanat and does preganat shelter pulls) 

Wow doing a google search for the link it seems to be catching on. 

Early Neurological Stimulation for Newborn Puppies - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -


Early Neurological Stimulation | Health


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have a website?

Edited: never mind, i found it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

A wonderful responsible breeder! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! So happy to hear this! KUDOS to you! Congrats on your ethical breeding techniques!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Muahaha, found you!! Welcome to DFC, I think you will enjoy this forum!!! 

Jackie


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome. This is what we need more responsible breeders good for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome to the forum...


----------



## Jenn (Mar 3, 2012)

*Hi*



brandypup said:


> I commend responsible breeders! Thank you.
> 
> Have you started using the early neurogicla stimulation? It was brought to my attention last year. Now researching the English Mastiff breeders I am finding several breeders who are implenting it into their breeding programs. I also know a rescue person who uses it. (gets a llot of puppy mill rescue who are pregnanat and does preganat shelter pulls)
> 
> ...


Yes I do use it  I perform Bio Sensor and alsouse Ttouch massage  It makes fearless babies with a much better outlook on life


----------



## Jenn (Mar 3, 2012)

thx! all  I am trying to figure all this stuff out on the page LOL........


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC! It's great to have another raw feeding ethical breeder who joins our ranks!


----------



## Jenn (Mar 3, 2012)

I do use it  I do both Ttouch and Biosensoring
It makes a big differance


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome. Nice looking dogs. 


awww, dachshunds.......


----------

